# να σας ζήσουν



## glossesas

Hello
can anybody tell me in which circumstances I am supposed to use 
να σας ζήσουν?

Kind Regards
Alberto


----------



## Perseas

It's a wish addressed to the parents/brothers/sisters/bestman of a pair after the marriage ceremony. 
It can also concern babies at their Christening, because "σας ζήσουν" is plural. The singular is "να σας ζήσει" and is for one baby.

And, welcome to the Greek Forum!


----------



## winegrower

I would like to add to Perseas' accurate explanation that we wish "να σας ζήσουν" when we are not part of the family, while when we are, we prefer "να *μας* ζήσουν".


----------



## Andrious

We can also use this phrase when we see a small kid with its parent(s). For example:
- Καλέ, τι όμορφο παιδάκι είσαι εσύ! Πώς σε λένε;
- Γιώργο.
- Πόσων χρονών είσαι;
- 5.
- (απευθυνόμενοι στη μαμά του) Να σας ζήσει!


----------



## shawnee

I take it from the answers from the natives that the expression is still very much used. But I seem to remember an older thread where some (of us) had expressed the view that the expression is a little antiquaited. I know that the fact that it is antiquaited doesn't mean it should be disused, but I, for one, can't get over the fact that it sounds like an expression steeped in times of plague and pestilence. Consequently, I tend to limit myself to the difficult to spell συγχαρητήρια - congratulations.


----------



## Andrious

"Συγχαρητήρια" is not used in the above circumstances. Of course, there is a freedom of speech but the most typical wish is "Να σας ζήσει-ουν!"


----------



## shawnee

I grant you Andrious, that it is typical and most likely the most typical. I know I've expressed the wish many times myself. Its just that I presently find myself hesitating a little when it comes to the point of saying it, that's all. I would be very surprised if συγχαρητήρια (or some other alternative) was not used at all (by anyone in Greece) in the circumstances given.


----------



## Tassos

The singular of the expression (να σας ζήσει) is the classic "ευχή" someone says when a baby is born. This is what you are supposed to say and is also the most frequent use of the expression (as there are more births than marriages ).
Then there is the first person plural (να ζήσετε) that we say when at the end of a marriage we stand in line to go and "greet the newlyweds". This is a very tedious and tiring process (I always try to cut inside and gain positions in the line ) and I am sure that to the newlyweds themselves everything must seem like a blur (imagine having 800 people saying to you "να ζήσετε"). Anyway to the couple we say "να ζήσετε", to the various ralatives we say "να σας ζήσουν"...


----------



## shawnee

Yes, Tassos I think this point has already been established and agreed upon. I just want to clarify something I said earlier regarding an older post on the subject. I now remember it concerned the exchange of sympathy Ζωή σε σας, which we had sort of agreed was kind of crude. It is in that spirit that I find the mindless exchange of 'may your children live' a little ..... I don't know?


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> Yes, Tassos I think this point has already been established and agreed upon. I just want to clarify something I said earlier regarding an older post on the subject. I now remember it concerned the exchange of sympathy Ζωή σε σας, which we had sort of agreed was kind of crude. It is in that spirit that I find the mindless exchange of 'may your children live' a little ..... I don't know?


Hi shawnee,

"Να ζήσετε/Να σας ζήσουν/Να σας ζήσει" are of the commonest wishes to the situations mentioned above. I would not characterise "Συγχαρητήρια" as "out of place" or wrong but it doesn't imply proximity between people -rather sort of distance.
As for "Ζωή σε σας", it's not crude nor antiquated. Maybe, this is the impression that gets a person who hears it for the first time (I don't know), but it's a very common expression, and the first I 'd use in such situations - without the fear that someone would take it amiss - or the more formal "συλλυπητήρια". Could you post the old link, shawnee?


----------



## shawnee

I know, I know Perseas, these expressions are steeped in time honoured tradition and all that. Perhaps over here, and amongst the second and third generation, the patina of this tradition wears a little thin, or maybe its just me! As for the link, I'm sorry I'm not good at that sort of thing.


----------



## Tassos

First, Shawnee, my post was not a response to your post.
I mentioned births because I still think this is the likeliest situation in which you hear this expression (and nobody had mentioned them till then) plus I mentioned a couple of things about Greek marriages that are assosiated with this expression and an Italian might not know. 
Now, in response to your post...
I understand what you are saying, but I wouldn't say that these expressions are old-fashioned, antiquated or crude. I'd say on the other hand that they are ritualistic, mechanic or automatic. As I was saying in my earlier post, in every "social" situation there is something that's _expected_ from us to say. In births "να σας ζήσει", in marriages "να σας ζήσουν", in birthdays "χρόνια πολλά", in funerals "ζωή σε σας". We don't take the time to analyse what they mean or if they are appropriate, we just say them. I have a friend whose English wife was practicing what to say in what occasion so as not to get it wrong (but in the end I think she did and said "ζωή σε σας" in a marriage...).
Under these circumstances, saying something different like "Συγχαρητήρια" or "Συλληπητήρια" might sound, or be, more sincere...


----------



## shawnee

Ok. Tassos, I thought Perseas had covered children in the second post but it was about baptisms not births. And I don't need to be lectured on the ritualistic, mechanic and automatic nature of expressions, which unlike your friend's Enlish wife, I have been using all my life. It is that very unthinking repetition of the expressions that I have wanted to add to the commentary, which has earned me reams on how my grandmother should suck eggs. I now accept that that my view is in effect a departure from the topic and probably best taken up in a different forum,


----------



## ireney

I think Shawnee was referring to this discussion?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2022582


----------

